# View rider rating before pick-up



## Spinn12 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello

I've been driving for about 3 weeks now. I'd like to see a rider's rating before pick up and I've seen some screen shots where it's suppose to show up during a ping right below the circle. But I never see a rating and Uber support says we're not allowed to see a rider's rating.

What am I missing?

Thanks


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Chicago is different than the rest of the country. Your city passed a law requiring them to hide the pax rating.


----------



## Spinn12 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's lame, thanks for replying.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Spinn12 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been driving for about 3 weeks now. I'd like to see a rider's rating before pick up and I've seen some screen shots where it's suppose to show up during a ping right below the circle. But I never see a rating and Uber support says we're not allowed to see a rider's rating.
> 
> ...


NO, WHEN YOU GET A PING YOU CAN SEE A the passenger rating just below


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

stephan said:


> NO, WHEN YOU GET A PING YOU CAN SEE A the passenger rating just below


See above, NOT IN CHICAGO.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow , that's suck. 90 percent from low feedback riders they are a f....ukers ,that's true.so when you see them do not accept unless there is surge at least 2x ,here in Massachusetts


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Totally understand and here in RDU land we see ratings. Late night surge, I see a 4.5 I call, if they don't answer the phone and sound pleasant, I cancel and get another one, when the surge is on, no need to give the dirt bags a ride.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Spinn12 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been driving for about 3 weeks now. I'd like to see a rider's rating before pick up and I've seen some screen shots where it's suppose to show up during a ping right below the circle. But I never see a rating and Uber support says we're not allowed to see a rider's rating.
> 
> ...


Here is a message we in Chicago got from Uber a couple of months ago. As far as I've been able to determine, its BS. My reading of the Chicago ordinance is that the TNCs are to provide an "opt-out" for passengers (i.e. they can choose not to be rated). Uber's solution appears to be still to make us rate every passenger but just not show us the rating when we get a ping.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

If they choose not to be rated then you drivers has to do the same ,otherwise yu should only take passengers when there is surge ,today here in Massachusetts tow rude passengers, I just say to them since there is no surge, you want me to drive you to your distination or to drop you here? I don't want to hear nothing ok? So they just shut up, one of them rated me one star, but I give one star to both, so next time you will see their feedback bellow 4.3 , so no body will pick up them . Unless they pay double or triple.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Totally understand and here in RDU land we see ratings. Late night surge, I see a 4.5 I call, if they don't answer the phone and sound pleasant, I cancel and get another one, when the surge is on, no need to give the dirt bags a ride.


4.5 surge? Or 4.5 rating? Late night and 4.5 rating? No thank. This is mean this rider is rude, noisy, bossy,cheap, and in the end will rate you 1 star, most ride I took they are short distination, so you get $3-5 and 1 star lol, I don't pick up riders with low ratings unless it's double. Don't need any F....u...ker headache.


----------

